# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  H&A Rebecca Breeds joins

## Abigail

This is from backtothebay.net 




> Ruby Buckton, played by Rebecca Breeds, 20, arrives in the Bay Friday 20th June)
> Plays: Ruby who follows her older sister, Charlie to town and quickly has residents up in arms when she and her boyfriend Pat put on a very public display of affection.
> Past: Rebecca plays opinionated Cassie in the current season of Blue Water High.


The girl on the right is Rebecca. The one next to her is a fan

----------


## Abbie

So is she the one on the very end?

----------


## Abigail

Yup, in the red jacket.

----------


## Katy

More new characters. I think she looks like a young Cassie.

----------


## Abigail

I thought she looked a bit like Cassie.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ruby Buckton was left devastated earlier this year as her mother Charlie lost her life after being shot.

As her grieving process continues on UK screens in the coming days, Ruby receives a shock as she discovers that Charlie's former partner Brax (Steve Peacocke) is already pursuing other women - keen to find a way to deal with his pain.

Ruby soon looks for an escape of her own by attending a surfing competition with old flame Romeo Smith (Luke Mitchell). Even though it's entirely innocent, is she heading for trouble with Romeo's wife Indi (Samara Weaving)?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Rebecca Breeds, who plays Ruby, to hear about the drama ahead for her character.

We've recently seen some really emotional scenes for Ruby. What have they been like to film? 
"They were very daunting and challenging, but when you give a good performance or go to a new place of emotional freedom, it's such a rush. I feel like I've grown a lot as an actor through this opportunity."


How did you feel about saying goodbye to Esther Anderson, who played Charlie, after working with her so closely? 
"It was really sad and I still miss her all the time, but I'm excited for her to explore new opportunities and show the world what she's made of! We keep in touch when we can, but she's away a lot now."

How long do you think the loss of Charlie will affect Ruby for? 
"The rest of her life. It's going to take her a really long time to grieve, heal and find how to live without her mother and best friend. Loneliness haunts her all the time."

How does Ruby react when she finds out that Brax has been seeing other women so quickly?
"She's hurt and disgusted that he is disrespecting Charlie's memory so soon. Especially as it was their relationship that led to Charlie's death in the first place."

Is it true that the pair of them eventually reach an understanding and make up?
"I can't say too much, but it's not the one event. It's an ongoing process of healing and forgiveness. She needs to be looked after and cared for, so I think she gives in and stops fighting him after a while, but it's always hard."


Do you think there could be any future for Ruby and Casey after their recent break-up?
"Ruby is very anti-Braxton for a while, but Casey and Ruby have a strong connection and I personally love their relationship, so never say never."

Casey is also hiding a big secret about losing control in juvenile detention. How would Ruby react if she found out?
"She's pretty closed off to him right now, so she doesn't care much, but deep down I think she will always love him and feel for him. She would just want him to be okay."

If not Casey, who else from the Bay do you think Ruby would be interested in?
"Who knows? She's so lonely that she just loves any company. She needs someone who will take care of her."

What can you tell us about Ruby pursuing surfing with Romeo?
"It's just an escape and something positive to spend her time and energy on. Ruby knows Indi may not like it, but she knows it's all completely innocent and thinks Indi needs to trust and support her husband. I think Ruby and Romeo get each other and care about each other. They have fun!"

What else is in store for Ruby this year?
"She's got a lot of healing to do and that's a very interesting, heart-wrenching journey, so it'll be fantastic entertainment!"

----------


## TaintedLove

> If not Casey, who else from the Bay do you think Ruby would be interested in?


So basically that`s any man with a pulse in Summer Bay and Yabbie Creek
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

CrazyLea (16-03-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away character Ruby Buckton will get into trouble with the law after being caught with drugs.

The troubled brunette is still mourning the death of her mum Charlie when she is set up this summer.

Ruby, played by Rebecca Breeds, ends up in court charged with drug possession.

"Ruby is not having the best time of it at the moment and things are only going to get worse for her," an insider told the Daily Star Sunday.

"She ends up in court after a big bag of marijuana is found in her bag. She's no idea how it got there but viewers will know exactly who it was who planted the stash on her.

"It's going to take some doing for Ruby to get out of this one. She's in absolute pieces as no one believes her."

The storyline will air on Channel 5 in the UK this summer.

----------

Dazzle (01-04-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Rebecca Breeds has departed her Home and Away role as Ruby Buckton, it has been confirmed.

Breeds, who joined the soap in 2008, filmed her final Summer Bay scenes several weeks ago, according to TV Week.

However, Breeds was coy on her departure, saying: "It's a contract thing, so I can't discuss that."

The actress ruled out a tragic end for her alter ego and revealed that the door will be left open for a return to the Australian serial.

She added: "Ruby is still very much alive. I'm not free of Ruby yet."

The 24-year-old's character Ruby is currently embroiled in a love-triangle plot with boyfriend Romeo and his ex-wife Indi.

Either Ruby or Indi will soon find out they are pregnant in an upcoming storyline.

----------

lizann (14-06-2012), tammyy2j (12-06-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Yay she leaves so long

----------


## childofphoenix

I think they have totally ruined her character. theyve made her into a man obsessed skank and i find it ridiculous that theyve had other characters let her turn out like this. shes supposed to be close to leah and roo but they dont seem to tell her where she is going wrong but allowed her to just make one mistake after another. good riddance

----------


## lizann

> Rebecca Breeds has departed her Home and Away role as Ruby Buckton, it has been confirmed.
> 
> Breeds, who joined the soap in 2008, filmed her final Summer Bay scenes several weeks ago, according to TV Week.
> 
> However, Breeds was coy on her departure, saying: "It's a contract thing, so I can't discuss that."
> 
> The actress ruled out a tragic end for her alter ego and revealed that the door will be left open for a return to the Australian serial.
> 
> She added: "Ruby is still very much alive. I'm not free of Ruby yet."
> ...


About f*cking time

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Rebecca Breeds has revealed that Romeo Smith will feel "betrayed" when he discovers that her character Ruby Buckton has lied about being pregnant.

A storyline which has already begun airing on Australian screens has seen Ruby tell Romeo (Luke Mitchell) that she is expecting his baby following problems between them.

However, when Leah Patterson-Baker (Ada Nicodemou) starts asking awkward questions in an upcoming episode, Ruby is forced to tell her that the pregnancy is fake.

Breeds told TV Week of the storyline: "I think Ruby could sense things weren't right between her and Romeo. She was scared he'd break up with her.

"Leah is very persistent that Ruby goes to the doctor because of her diabetes, to check everything would be okay for the baby. When Ruby keeps putting it off, she ends up telling Leah the truth. Leah isn't happy and tells Ruby to tell Romeo, or she will."

The actress continued: "I think deep down she knows she made a mistake in lying, but it definitely doesn't come from a bad place. I think Ruby just doesn't want to be alone."

Ruby later allows Romeo to think that she has lost the baby as her deceitful behaviour continues. However, when Leah rebukes her for continuing to lie, Ruby is finally forced to tell Romeo the truth.

Breeds added: "He doesn't handle it well. Romeo feels betrayed and can't believe Ruby would lie about something like that."

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia and late July on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

TaintedLove (25-06-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Rebecca Breeds has thanked fans for their support following her on-screen exit from the soap.

The latest episode to air on Network Seven in Australia saw the actress's character Ruby Buckton bid farewell to Summer Bay after confessing to a terrible crime.

Earlier this week, Australian viewers saw Dexter Walker (Charles Cottier) at the centre of a horrifying road accident while driving his sister Indi's new car. The incident was a result of Ruby tampering with the brakes in a desperate attempt to get rid of Indi.

Plagued with regret and realising that she deserved to be brought to justice, Ruby handed herself in to the police after saying a final farewell to Brax (Steve Peacocke).

Writing on Twitter today (August 15), Breeds told followers: "Thank you. Such beautiful feedback. So sad that it's all over, but kind of relieved to let poor Ruby go and heal... And my Eyes.. Love you."

Breeds's fiancÃ© Luke Mitchell, who plays Romeo Smith on the show, paid tribute to the 25-year-old on his own Twitter page after the episode had aired. 

Mitchell tweeted: "Ladies & Gentlemen, put your hands together for the incomparable Miss Rebecca Breeds! #HollywoodIsWaiting #HomeAndAway"

Meanwhile, Lincoln Younes - better known as Casey Braxton - wrote: "Congratulations to @BecEBreeds on a phenomenal last episode... It was a pleasure working with you. See you on bigger and better things!!! X"

News of Breeds's decision to leave Home and Away first emerged in May and was confirmed the following month.

Home and Away fans in the UK will see Ruby's final scenes on Channel 5 on Wednesday, October 10.

----------

tammyy2j (16-08-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Morag will get her out of jail

----------


## Perdita

Ex-Home and Away star Rebecca Breeds has admitted that she wishes writers had given her character Ruby a happier send-off.

Troubled Ruby handed herself in to the police after she confessed to tampering with Indi's car brakes in an attempt to kill her, causing Dexter to have a horrifying road accident.

Recalling her feelings upon learning the details of the plot, she said: "I was like, 'Really?'. Because she's been through so much sadness, I wanted her to have some light and go out on a hopeful note.

"I thought [the exit storyline] was a bit unfair because I thought, 'How much can they heap on her?'.

"Emotionally, I was exhausted and didn't know how much I could go through - she lost her mum, and been to rehab, and had a rapist father, and her sister's her mother, and she's had crazy break-ups."

Breeds concluded: "I was so tired. There was no breathing space or light for Ruby and it just got worse and worse, and the way she went out is so sad."

However, she also acknowledged: "I spoke to the writers about this a lot, because I want her to be loved and I don't want her to be a psycho bitch.

"But then I looked at the justification - it's not even six months after her mother died. Who's going to be happy and stable? It would be wrong to portray that people could get over something like that."

Home and Away fans in the UK will see Ruby's final scenes on Channel 5 on Wednesday, October 10. Her last scenes aired last week in Australia.

----------


## Perdita

Ex-Home and Away star Rebecca Breeds has admitted that she wishes writers had given her character Ruby a happier send-off.

Troubled Ruby handed herself in to the police after she confessed to tampering with Indi's car brakes in an attempt to kill her, causing Dexter to have a horrifying road accident.

Recalling her feelings upon learning the details of the plot, she said: "I was like, 'Really?'. Because she's been through so much sadness, I wanted her to have some light and go out on a hopeful note.

"I thought [the exit storyline] was a bit unfair because I thought, 'How much can they heap on her?'.

"Emotionally, I was exhausted and didn't know how much I could go through - she lost her mum, and been to rehab, and had a rapist father, and her sister's her mother, and she's had crazy break-ups."

Breeds concluded: "I was so tired. There was no breathing space or light for Ruby and it just got worse and worse, and the way she went out is so sad."

However, she also acknowledged: "I spoke to the writers about this a lot, because I want her to be loved and I don't want her to be a psycho bitch.

"But then I looked at the justification - it's not even six months after her mother died. Who's going to be happy and stable? It would be wrong to portray that people could get over something like that."

Home and Away fans in the UK will see Ruby's final scenes on Channel 5 on Wednesday, October 10. Her last scenes aired last week in Australia.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Rebecca Breeds and Holby City actor Art Malik are to make their Bollywood debut in Bhaag Milkha Bhaag.

The soap actors will feature alongside Indian film stars Farhan Akhtar and Sonam Kapoor in the project, based on the story of Olympic runner Milkha Singh.


'Bhaag Milkha Bhaag' poster


Breeds, who played Ruby Buckton on the Australian soap, exited in August 2012 after her character confessed to a serious crime.

As well as starring in the BBC's Holby City, Malik has appeared in Upstairs Downstairs and US movie projects The Living Daylights, True Lies and Sex and the City 2. 

The Hindi-language film is directed by Rakeysh Omprakash Mehra, who was previously nominated for a BAFTA for his work on Rang De Basanti.

Bhaag Milkha Bhaag releases on July 12 through Viacom18 Motion Pictures.

----------


## lellygurl

It's disappointing that H&A producers don't follow up on characters like Ruby - I'd love to know what she got when she was taken away in the Police car.  Charlie didn't mention her when she briefly returned in the past week... it would have been cool if they'd have talked about her too.

----------

Dazzle (24-06-2013), kylie1 (02-07-2013)

----------

